# Keith Creagh named DNR director, Jamie Clover Adams to head MDARD



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

More...


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

This is an excellent choice for the DNR and for Michigan.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Shotgun said:


> This is an excellent choice for the DNR and Michigan.


Don't know anything about the man outside of what the press releases say, can you add anything specific about his record? What is his conservation history in the Ag Dept? Has he made any statements about Ag/deer conflicts? What about CAFO's and water quality? Things like that would be interesting to know. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Shotgun said:


> This is an excellent choice for the DNR and Michigan.


Yes indeed.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Republicans have a well earned history of being environmentally apathetic. Snyder's mention of economic and business issues for the DNR clearly show where his priorities for the new director are. Money talks so expecting the environment to benefit from being managed by a businessman is highly unlikely. We'll see.


----------



## Scott Meats (Oct 23, 2010)

I have known Keith for a quite a few years,he married my cousin! I have never met a nicer,harder working guy than Keith.If your his neighbor and he see's you trying to lift something, over the fence he would come.He's the man to get everyone working TOGETHER,not as separate interests pushing and pulling,wasting energy and money.Super inteligent,soft spoken,and he will look you in the eye as he speaks,because honesty is not ashamed. He hunts and fishes,(not because of the appointment, but because he always has!).And yes, I would say he's conservative, so our severely limited funds will be spent wisely, and with thought,yes,prioritized, not liberally squandered. Awesome appointment,and these are only MY opinions,we should all be considered fortunate in the outdoor world of Michigan.


----------

